# Cabbage and Tomato Casserole



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Since it's mater season and most of us have more than we need right now it's a good time to put this up. This is an old "country" recipe given to me many, many years ago. I make it as a side dish several times during a season. The fine lady who gave me the recipe leaves out the olives so I do the same. 

1 lb. cabbage
1 C water
3T Veg oil
1/2 C chopped onion
3T flour
1 t salt
1/8 t pepper
1/4 t marjoram
2 1/2 cup peeled and cut up tomatoes
1/3 C stuffed green olives
1 C cracker crumbs
1 C grated cheddar


Wash cabbage and cut into quarters. Discard core and shred generously. Cook in water for eight minutes until tender, then drain. Heat oil in saucepan, add onion and sauté until transparent. Blend in flour, salt, pepper, marjoram and stir until thickened, adding tomatoes and olives last. Alternate layers of cabbage and tomato mixture in casserole. Cover with cracker crumbs and cheese. Bake in a moderate oven for 25 mins.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds awesome gonna have to give it a try...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sure does look good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

found another one with you in mind the other day WD. Was hand written in an old family cookbook. I'll try to get it posted before all the maters get gone...............
Rick


----------

